# Phanteks LED RGB strip



## Kure97 (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem mit der LED beleuchtung. Und zwar habe ich ein Thermaltake - Germany - Versa C21 RGB - CA-1G8-00M1WN-00 Gehäuse  mit meinem Motherboard P8P67 LE   | Mainboards | ASUS Schweiz verbunden, also die Power Led Power sw Kabel usw.  eingesteckt und die Gehäusebeläuchtung geht auch an jedoch beleuchtet es den Innenraum sehr wenig. Also wollte ich die Gehäuse Beleuchtung mit den LED strips von phanteks erweitern: Phanteks RGB LED-Strip Combo Set (RGB, 21, 400mm) - digitec.  Von dem Led-Knopf auf meinem Gehäuse gehen 2 Kabel raus einer für die obere Beläuchtung und eine für das Frontpanel also habe ich von der Frontpanel 4pin Buchse die Phanteks LED angehängt und als letztes die Frontbeleuchtung. Nun leuchtet es oben, dazwischen  also die neuen Led-Streifen  leuchten nicht und dann leuchtet die Frontbeleuchtug wieder. Also dazwischen leuchtet nichts.  Nun die Frage : Wie kann ich mein Gehäuse mit Rgb Leds erweitern sodass ich alles von diesem Knopf steuern kann? Sind die neuen LED einfach falsch und welche würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## freaky1978 (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
das kann nicht klappen da Phanteks und Thermaltake verschiedene RGB Codierungen haben. Wenn du Glück hast steht die bei den Thermaltake auf der Platine und bei dem Phanteks ist das mit der weissen Codierung +12 V
der Rest RGB - so wenn du 12 V richtig hast kannst du dir die einzelnen Farben suchen den RGB ist jeweils - . Bitte aber nur wenn du dir sicher bist das du die 12 Volt hast und weißt was du machst.
Ein Multimeter solltest du dir besorgen dann weißt du bei richtiger Bedienung wo welche Spannung anliegt. 
*Übernehme keine Haftung und bei arbeiten mit Strom sollte man sich immer sicher sein was man macht sonst kann es A.Teuer werden B. Aua geben sprich du bekommst eine gewischt.

*Viel Glück


----------

